# Will the world and the universe ever cease to exist?



## roses6 (Sep 6, 2011)

What are your views on this?


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

The Earth certainly will. The world as we know it will in our lifetimes. The universe, will always exist, in some form. current theory (discounting Quantum mechanics, all sorts of crazy things go on with quantum mechanics and it's rather complicated. For instance, the multiverse, quantum foam etc.) says that the universe will continue to expand forever, getting colder and colder. The final stars will burn out and it will be nothing but roaming black holes (eventually they too will die) and neutrinos and photons. A big black nothingness.


----------



## Knowbody (Jul 5, 2011)

it's amazing how we're always keeping records, gathering information and buildings monuments for absolutely no one to research and admire in the distant future.

Maybe some new civilizing will eventually find it after we're long gone tho, like we did the dinosaurs?


----------



## roses6 (Sep 6, 2011)

Jcgrey said:


> The Earth certainly will. The world as we know it will in our lifetimes.


In what way do you think that's going to happen?


----------



## Kon (Oct 21, 2010)

Yes, when I die, everything will cease to exist, I think...I hope.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

roses6 said:


> In what way do you think that's going to happen?


Well the earth will cease to exist when our sun, in about 5 billion years enters the red giant phase of it's life cycle. At this point the radius of the sun will extend beyond earths orbit engulfing it.

I wrote the part about the world changing as we know it, because of the rate at which we are consuming resources, climate change (man made or not) I think we will see some sort a significant change in the world around us. This, of course, is just hypothetical.


----------



## TheExplosionist (Apr 13, 2009)

Jcgrey said:


> Well the earth will cease to exist when our sun, in about 5 billion years enters the red giant phase of it's life cycle. *At this point the radius of the sun will extend beyond earths orbit engulfing it. *
> 
> I wrote the part about the world changing as we know it, because of the rate at which we are consuming resources, climate change (man made or not) I think we will see some sort a significant change in the world around us. This, of course, is just hypothetical.


Earth will not be destroyed because the orbital distance from the sun will increase.

Earth will become uninhabitable in as little as 1.5 billion years due to increasing solar output.


----------



## olschool (Sep 3, 2011)

Jcgrey said:


> The Earth certainly will. The world as we know it will in our lifetimes. The universe, will always exist, in some form. current theory (discounting Quantum mechanics, all sorts of crazy things go on with quantum mechanics and it's rather complicated. For instance, the multiverse, quantum foam etc.) says that the universe will continue to expand forever, getting colder and colder. The final stars will burn out and it will be nothing but roaming black holes (eventually they too will die) and neutrinos and photons. A big black nothingness.


Exactly-- kinda depressing when you think about it


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

TheExplosionist said:


> Earth will become uninhabitable in as little as 1.5 billion years due to increasing solar output.


I'll try not to make any long-term plans then.


----------



## Selbbin (Aug 10, 2010)

We don't know, we will never know.


----------



## jonny neurotic (Jan 20, 2011)

Well. If time began at the big bang then there was no "before the big bang". Ergo if the universe colapses in on itself in a reversal of the big bang( a gnab gib perhaps) then there will be no after either. 

So the answer is no: there never has been nor ever will be a point in time when the universe ceases to exist...


----------



## PLarry (Apr 2, 2011)

If everything possible can and will happen and there are a limited number of possibilities then everything that happens will happen forever unless it can only happen a set number of times, in which case it will never happen again. Does that help any?


----------



## rgrwng (Aug 25, 2011)

the universe will still be around and the earth will be too, most of us will just be dead to never see the end.


----------

